# Anhörung zur geplanten Verfügung "Zustimmungsfenster&qu



## dvill (12 August 2004)

Die Analyse der RegTP, dass real existierende Bezugsfenster die wesentlichen Informationen, speziell den Preis, nicht deutlich genug machen, ist zweifelsfrei richtig. Das hätte man auch schon früher so bemerken können.

Eine australische Vorlage mag auch mit herangezogen werden, es scheinen aber einige wichtige Details zu fehlen. Noch ist etwas Zeit, Alternativen vorzuschlagen.

Ich habe das unten angefügte Muster erstellt. Vermutlich kann es weiter verbessert werden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## sascha (12 August 2004)

Ich finde "Dieses Angebot ist nicht kostenlos!" besser als "Dieses Angebot ist kostenpflichtig", weil es eingängiger und klarer ist. Aber wir sollten ohnehin sammeln und der RegTP das Ganze dann schriftlich einreichen.


----------



## dotshead (12 August 2004)

Und ich wette, dass sich selbst dann Personen hier im Forum melden (ersatzweise bei der RegTP), das der Preis nicht lesbar war. Wäre wirklich mal spannend.


----------



## OskarMaria (12 August 2004)

Ich sehe Probleme, wenn zur Zustimmung nur ein einfaches Ja eingegeben werden muss. Findige Jungs können da schnell ein Script basteln, das solch eine Eingabe selbst vornimmt. Und nicht darauf wartet, dass der Benutzer  sich vielleicht anders entscheidet.

Es gibt eine Möglichkeit einen Zufalls-Code anzuzeigen, der grafisch Im Optionsfenster am Bildschirm angezeigt wird. Und der deshalb nicht von einem Script ausgelesen werden kann. Erst nach Eingabe solch einer vierstelligen Zeichenfolge wäre nach meiner Auffassung sichergestellt, dass der Benutzer wirklich den Dialer benutzen will.

OM


----------



## Aaron (13 August 2004)

..


----------



## Heiko (13 August 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Das soll nicht polemisch klingen, es interessiert mich nur ein wenig.


Ich nehm das mal als ernste Anfrage, verstehe aber nicht, was Du eigentlich meinst...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (13 August 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Glaubt ihr eigendlich dass alle deutschen Mitbürger so doof sind wie ihr, oder seid ihr alle tatsächlich sehr klug, und ihr betrachtet lediglich den Rest in diesem Land abfallend als minderbemittelt?



Kannst Du die gleiche Frage im Gegenzug beantworten?


----------



## sascha (13 August 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Frage, rein aus Interesse;
> 
> Glaubt ihr eigendlich dass alle deutschen Mitbürger so doof sind wie ihr, oder seid ihr alle tatsächlich sehr klug, und ihr betrachtet lediglich den Rest in diesem Land abfallend als minderbemittelt?
> 
> Das soll nicht polemisch klingen, es interessiert mich nur ein wenig.



Kein Problem mit Deiner Polemik - die einen können sich eben ausdrücken, andere nicht   

Ich denke nicht, dass das etwas mit "Doofheit" zu tun hat. Es geht schlichtweg darum, dass im Internet eben (auch) sehr viele unerfahrene, arglose, zum Teil auch naive Menschen unterwegs sind. Das ist übrigens auch genau die Klientel, die im Visier so vieler (Dialer-)Anbieter ist. Mir kann nach drei Jahren Beobachtung der Szenen keiner mehr erzählen, dass Dialer-Webmaster ihre "Angebote" darauf auslegen, Stammkundschaft zu gewinnen. Die wollen den schnellen Euro - und den gibts eben durch Surfer, die nicht hinter jedem OK-Fenster gleich Geldschinderei und 30 Euro/Einwahl vermuten. Genau diese Menschen (und das sind Millionen) gilt es zu schützen.


----------



## BenTigger (13 August 2004)

Nein Aaron, wir glauben eher, das einige Mitbürger sehr einfallsreich sind, wie man anderen unbedarften Mitbürger unbemerkt ins Portemonaie langt. Und dagegen wollen wir was unternehmen. Auch wenn es dich dazu zwingen könnte, dein Geld auch anders zu verdienen, weil die unbedarften Mitbürger dann schneller merken, dass ihnen 30 Euro für nothing abgeknöpft werden soll... 
Aber mich würde das weniger belasten, wenn das besser bemerkt würde


----------



## Anonymous (13 August 2004)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn es dich dazu zwingen könnte, dein Geld auch anders zu verdienen, weil die unbedarften Mitbürger dann schneller merken, dass ihnen 30 Euro für nothing abgeknöpft werden soll...



Wieso eigentlich anders? Und wo verdienen?


----------



## BenTigger (13 August 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso eigentlich anders? Und wo verdienen?



Naja wieso nicht anders als er es jetzt tut?? und Wo?? bei der Strassenreinigung z.B.?? Dann hat sein rumgeeiere wenigstens einen sinnvollen Hintergrund.


----------



## Anonymous (13 August 2004)

wohlmeinend Fragender  schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso eigentlich anders? Und wo verdienen?



Straßenkehrer, das wär was nützliches  und würde ihn geistig nicht überfordern....

.


----------



## BenTigger (13 August 2004)

:lol: 2 doofe ein Gedanke   und das zur selben zeit :lol:


----------



## haudraufundschluss (13 August 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso eigentlich anders? Und wo verdienen?


Wahrscheinlich ist der feine Unterschied zwischen etwas bekommen und etwas verdienen gemeint. Dem Straßenkehrer gestehe ich zu, dass er sich jeden € auch tatsächlich verdient.


----------



## Aaron (13 August 2004)

..


----------



## Captain Picard (13 August 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> @ Die Gäste
> Ich trample ungern auf den Opfern von Hartz IV rum... darum erspare ich mir den Kommentar.



Solche ekligen Kommentare werden nur durch Heckaufkleber auf Pseudoferraris 
von Möchtegernschumis übertroffen : "Eure Armut kotzt mich an" 


cp


----------



## KatzenHai (13 August 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Frage, rein aus Interesse;
> 
> Glaubt ihr eigendlich dass alle deutschen Mitbürger so doof sind wie ihr, oder seid ihr alle tatsächlich sehr klug, und ihr betrachtet lediglich den Rest in diesem Land abfallend als minderbemittelt?



Nein, ich glaube nicht, dass alle deutschen Mitbürger so doof sind wie ich.

Ich weiß, dass
viele Mitbürger tatsächlich weder so informiert noch so geübt sind, im tagtäglichen Rechtsverkehr fehlerfrei zu agieren (Was glaubst du, was ich so alles auf meinem Schreibtisch in den Akten lesen muss!)

viele Mitbürger durch etwas, was sie "schwarz auf weiß" lesen, so beeindruckt sind, dass sie es schlicht als unumstößliche Wahrheit betrachten, ("Geben Sie "OK" ein!")

ein gehöriger Teil der Mitbürger längere Texte schlicht nicht lesen möchte, weil es ihnen zu anstrengend ist (die kurze Anweisung "OK eingeben", schön groß, klappt so gerade)

nicht wenige Mtbürger schlicht der deutschen Sprache nicht ausreichend mächtig sind für ausführliche Angaben, aber ein fett gedrucktes "OK" abtippen können (und sei es erst im dritten Versuch),

Minderjährige ohnehin alle diese Verhaltensformen in einer Person vereinen,
und manche genau diese "Defizite" sich zu nutze machen, um jenen das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen.

Parteiunabhängig gefragt:

Warum gibt es ein AGB-Recht, Verbraucherrechte, das Hinweisschild "Nicht von der Brücke auf die Oberleitung pinkeln!", Minderjährigenschutzrechte, Anschnallgurte, Helmpflicht, Bademeister, ja sogar eine Bundeswehr? 

Weil der "einfache Mann (und seine Frau) auf der Straße" eben nicht alles in einer großen, schnellen und komplexen Welt eigenverantwortlich überblicken und zum eigenen Interesse regeln kann.

Sonst nämlich (s. Hobbes): _Homo homini lupus_

Und über diese "Staatsform" sind wir glücklicherweise seit Jahrhunderten hinaus.

Dass ich jetzt mehr Wert bin, weil ich das erkannt habe, glaube ich nicht. Hierauf kommt es aber auch überhaupt nicht an.

Capisce?


----------



## News (13 August 2004)

*Aaron schrieb:*


> Ich trample ungern auf den Opfern von Hartz IV rum...



@Aaron: Es sind ja deine potenziellen Kunden - auf deiner Lebenslaufseite:
"Die richtige Bewerbung...der erste Schritt in Ihre berufliche Zukunft."
"Jetzt die KOSTENLOSE ZUGANGSSOFTWARE downloaden"

Immerhin ist der Preishinweis im folgenden Dialerfenster vorhanden. Wie schön.


----------



## drboe (13 August 2004)

*Re: Anhörung zur geplanten Verfügung "Zustimmungsfenste*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die Analyse der RegTP, dass real existierende Bezugsfenster die wesentlichen Informationen, speziell den Preis, nicht deutlich genug machen, ist zweifelsfrei richtig. Das hätte man auch schon früher so bemerken können.


Ja. Aber egal wie: die RegTP doktert am Symptom herum, und belügt dabei sich und die Öffentlichkeit. Es wird durch noch so viele Abfragen niemals Betrug verhindert. Ursächlich für diesen Betrug ist das Konstrukt, dass mit dem Anruf bei einer Nummer angeblich ein Vertrag mit des Inhabers des rufenden Anschlusses mit einem Dritten zustande kommt. Der zweite Webfehler war und ist die seinerzeitige Einführung der freien Tarifierbarkeit, die nur teilweise wieder eingeschränkt wurde. 

Was immer die RegTP vorschreiben wird, es wird weder die heimtückische Installation von Dailern verhindern, noch ungewollte Anwahl der sogenannten Mehrwertdienstenummern. Es wird für den Verbraucher nur schwerer, den Nachweis zu erbringen, dass es sich um Betrug handelt. Dass ein Dialer auf dem PC gefunden werden kann, der registriert ist und der sich, so man ihn aufruft, normal verhält, während  Verbindungen durch einen anderen, mit krimineller Energie verbreiteten Dialer aufgebaut wurden, der sich nach wenigen Versuchen selbst löscht, ist doch heute schon ziemlich wahrscheinlich.  Dass aus der Szene auch Trojaner verbreitet werden, ist kein Geheimnis. 

M. E. ist das Verfahren der RegTP  entbehrlich, weil sie sich, zusammen mit der Politik weigert, die Ursachen des Betrugs in einer überflüssigen Regelung zu Gunsten der Mehrwertdienstebetreiber zu sehen.  Die Hoffnung, diese Form der Leistungsverechnung würde jemals zu seriösen Leistungen, ebensolchen Anbietern und angemessene Preise führen, kann man beerdigen. Je eher, desto besser.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Aaron (15 August 2004)

..


----------



## scrat007 (15 August 2004)

@ Aaron

Du bist also Stolz darauf die ärmsten zu hintergehen, ihnen Versprechungen zu machen die du nicht halten kannst, ihnen das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen mit "kostenloser Zugangsoftware" bei der man eh nur verarscht wird.

Wenn du doch so seriös bist wie du immer versuchst zu behaubten, warum verwendest du nicht ein anderes Zahlungmodell? Und sei es nur als Zweitmöglichkeit, um damit zu zeigen das du kein Abzocker bist. Warum machst du nicht mal einen Tag der offenen Tür, dann können sich viele dein Angebot ansehen und sich davon überzeugen, das würde Kunden bringen.

Warum wollt ihr Dialerverwender eigentlich nicht ein System verwenden das bei jedem Forum funktioniert, mit einer Bestätigungsmail, wo nochmal alles drinnen steht, der Preis, der Hashwert, der Anbieter, die Adresse, die Telefonnummer, usw, schön alles aufgelistet und unten der Link mit dem man sich endgültig den Zugang verschafft. Dann hättet ihr keine 3 Sekunden-Einwahl mehr wegen Fehlbedienung, und es könnte keiner mehr sagen er hat es nicht gelesen. Natürlich müßte die Mail auch richtig aufgebaut sein, das heißt keine HTML-Mail, nur Text, Größe 12, alle Angaben in tabelarischer Form, keine versteckten Links, usw. Unter die ganzen Angaben gehört ein Link mit dem man das angebot jederzeit und sofort kündigen kann, und darunter erst der Link mit dem man dem Angebot zustimmt. Dann hätte der Kunde gleich einen Beweis der aussagt ob das Angebot rechtens war oder nicht, und ihr einen devinitive Zusage das das Angebot gewünscht ist.


----------



## Dino (15 August 2004)

Und eines Tages sind wir dann wegen der alljährlichen Verschärfung der Richtlinien für Dialer so weit, dass der Preis - so, wie ich es gerne hätte - in Arial 24 in rot auf weißem Grund im Zentrum der Startseite, des Download-, des Installations- und des Einwahlfensters steht, und doch würde die Abzockerei weitergehen. Die Herrschaften haben in der Vergangenheit mit Nachdruck bewiesen, dass sie nichts, aber auch nicht die kleinste Chance auslassen, um an das Geld anderer Leute zu kommen. Jede Klientel ist recht, und kein Trick zu mies oder zu hinterlistig.
Und wenn - auf Grund eindeutiger Vorgaben - all dies nicht mehr möglich ist, dann wird es meeeegaseriöse Dialer geben.....die aber nur noch einen Zweck haben, nämlich ein ALIBI zu geben.
Da steht dann der kundenfreundliche Dialer zur Ansicht jederzeit zur Verfügung, während eine oder mehrere andere Wählmaschinen dieselbe Nummer unbemerkt wählen.

Neenee, Freunde! Ich stelle einfach mal die Schweizer Lösung vor und gut is'! Wer sich über mehrere Jahre hinweg nicht bekehren ließ, hat jedes Recht verwirkt, sich solcher Raubwerkzeuge zu bedienen.

Alternativ dazu könnte ich mir eine Lösung vorstellen, bei der die TK-Unternehmen mitspielen müssten:
Jeder Anschluss-Inhaber erhält eine Geheinzahl, die bei Einwahl einer Mehrwertnummer zwischen der 0900 und den folgenden Ziffern eigegeben werden muss. Aus wäre es mit Dialern, die mal eben wild draufloswählen. Aus wäre es mit dem Vorgaukeln von "LOGIN-ASSISTENTEN" und "KOSTENLOSEN ZUGANGSTOOLS". Und aus wäre es sicher mit einem großen Teil derer, die derzeit die Internet-Gemeinde mit jedem Mist hinter einer Dialer-Mauer penetrieren.
Und ich sehe eigentlich auch kein Problem darin, die Eingabe einer solchen PIN bei Auslands- und Satelliten-Nummern zu verlangen. Dem Verbraucher macht es nicht viel Arbeit, aber erhöht die Sicherheit immens.


----------



## scrat007 (15 August 2004)

Das mit der Pin finde ich eine gute Idee.


----------

